# Top 3 everglades flies



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

I know one of the flies on my list would be a Tarpon Bunny..Orange with a single black band near the head.


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

any mangrove muddler brown/black/orage for dark water, chartreuse/white for clear water and tan/gold for light tanic water. gurglers are a go to in low light. Lastly a good clouser will set you off right


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have never been to Flamingo but any Coluser,Crab pattern and some Guglers should be good this time of year. I think the Clausers should be flashy, crystal flash or tinsel. Crabs brown and grey and Gurglers any pastel


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Been years but back then, i wouldn't go without a dozen of each:

White over chartreuse clouser

White over chartreuse bendback

White clouser and white bendback.

Why? Have to match those glass minnows.

Sometimes just white was hot, other times had to have the the chartreuse to get the strike.


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

How bout these?


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

These have never let me down.


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

to help clarify what your needs are, are you going in the back country or up front in the florida bay?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I haven't used a clouser in ten years...no need to use them really.

Top three flies: EP Everglades special, one shrimp pattern, and one black/purple toad/Kwan


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll be spending time in both the backcountry and out front, conditions will likely dictate where I fish as I'll be in my nmz, if it blows I may ditch the motor and paddle to some areas , likely I'll split my time based on conditions and what the other guys in camp are finding


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> I haven't used a clouser in ten years...no need to use them really.
> 
> Top three flies: EP Everglades special, one shrimp pattern, and one black/purple toad/Kwan


Matt your only 26..


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > I haven't used a clouser in ten years...no need to use them really.
> >
> > Top three flies: EP Everglades special, one shrimp pattern, and one black/purple toad/Kwan
> 
> ...


And I been fly fishing since I was 12.

I used to use clousers when I was 13-14 years old catching peacocks during spawning seasons on the banks of backyard lakes in South FL...but then I grew up.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe that this pattern is the most important and effective underwater fly developed in the past 20 years. During the past three years I have been able to catch 63 species of fish in fresh and saltwaters around the world with this pattern!--Lefty Kreh 1994 in The Professionals' Favorite ...

Yea.... You prolly right


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Wow.


Y'all get trolled way too easily lol

This forum is like the hangout for old grumpy boat builders.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Question is: Who's trolling whom?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Question is: Who's trolling whom?


I was first ;D


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...I was (here) first.








Said the bait.  ;D


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> How bout these?


You need to post how to tie these.


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

how bout this….


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

this?


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

I like that one.  What's the body made of?


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

EP tarantula brush…just trying to find a few solid patterns for my trip…its tough when you only go down once a year...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You need a toad, a slider, and a baitfish pattern. 

That's all you'll need, for anywhere you want to fish. Leave the clouser at home. Not doubt, a clouser will catch fish. But you wont catch me throwing one at anything other than peacock bass in south fl canals and lakes.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> You need a toad, a slider, and a baitfish pattern.
> 
> That's all you'll need, for anywhere you want to fish. Leave the clouser at home. Not doubt, a clouser will catch fish. But you wont catch me throwing one at anything other than peacock bass in south fl canals and lakes.


How come?


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> > You need a toad, a slider, and a baitfish pattern.
> >
> > That's all you'll need, for anywhere you want to fish. Leave the clouser at home. Not doubt, a clouser will catch fish. But you wont catch me throwing one at anything other than peacock bass in south fl canals and lakes.
> 
> ...


Because he grew up lol.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Because he grew up lol.


Or.... he didn't. ;D He doesn't throw Clousers because, he is smarter than ALL the fishermen that came before him.



I can't stop laughing.!




I can't.   ;D




i can't.  ;D







i can't.  ;D

;D



;D





;D













;D








;D







;D








;D









;D




;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D.......


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

EP Everglades special, black/purple toad, white/char bunny


----------

